# Ride Boots



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

So while my board was being waxed I decided to try on a bunch of different boots. I loved the fit, comfort, and flex of the Ride Anthem and especially the Ride Haze. There are very few reviews out there and I was wondering if anyone has any experience with Ride boots. How durable are they, does the comfort last, does the speed lacing system stay firm, etc?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

I can't speak to their longevity, but can reaffirm how amazingly comfortable the Anthems are. I've got about a month in them and am amazed at their inner lining both in holding power, comfort, and warmth. They also have fantastic traction both for skating and just general walking around. I have on the odd accasion had to tighten the liner after a few hours riding, but am not sure if that was just me not taking the time to make sure they were tight at the beginning of the day or the long hike from where I had to park to the lift. Definately worth getting a pair since they've come down in price.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for the input. I contact Ride's customer service via email and got a response within an hour. Talk about good service. They said their 08/09 line isn't going to have any technology changes, so I think I'm going to wait till it comes out and buy the new Haze if I can't find the 07/08 version in my size when they come out. Any other comments from anyone out there will still be appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

too bad man.. i wish they had changed them up a little.. i love rides but i'm always looking for a change.. have fun with them man.. they last forever.. and the comfort stays..


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

I also have 07/08 Anthems. Most comfortable pair of boots I've ever put on. I've only strapped in 20 times or so this year so can't really tell you how long they'll last. They're easy to put on also. I'm guessing my next pair of boot will the ride. It's the most important part of your gear imo. Your feet *haveto be comfortable or you'll day will suck.*


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for the input. You never know, he might have been hiding something or maybe he was talking about the Anthem and Haze specifically. If you look closely at the 06/07 versus 07/08 models you can see they changed the lacing pattern on the Haze. It's not a technology change per-say, but it is an enhancement.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

WickedWheat said:


> I also have 07/08 Anthems. Most comfortable pair of boots I've ever put on. I've only strapped in 20 times or so this year so can't really tell you how long they'll last. They're easy to put on also. I'm guessing my next pair of boot will the ride. It's the most important part of your gear imo. Your feet *haveto be comfortable or you'll day will suck.*


*

The only part that worries me is the clip that the lace clamp snaps into. If anything is going to fail it's going to be that since it's thin plastic and has the pressure of the laces pushing against it.*


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

I have the Haze boots. I'm pretty new to boarding, so can't speak well about the performance aspects of the boot, but I can't feel them hindering me in any way. They are also very comfortable all day long. I have noticed a few minor negatives, but ther are pretty minor. The lacing system works great in avoiding pressure points, and you can really lock things down tight, but for me at least, there ends being a lot of extra lace to be stored, and I haven't found a really efficient/comfy way of doing that. I do find my self having to retighten about 3 times in the first couple hours, but after that they stay tight. I've put a lot of pressure on the laces and plastic tabs when tightening everything down, and haven't had any problems yet, but something about the whole system just feels like it's about to give when I'm really tighening them down. Again though, no problems yet. I also advise trying them on and wearing them for quite a while before buying. I wore my mine for about 15 minutes before buying, and also had them heat molded. Even with that, they packed out enough to give me a little more wiggle room than I'd like.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

I get the same feeling with any of the new quick lace systems. You pull and pull and it always feels like something is going to break. Since you said they pack out a bit, I might go back to the board shop and try on the size 10 again. My toes were right at the end with my thicker socks and my orthotics in the boot. The pack-out might make those the perfect size. Ride said they measure nearly true to those metal measuring guides you would find at a shoe store. I'm going to measure myself and see where I stand. Anything is going to be more comfortable than my current boots, but again, the last time I rode there wasn't any pain either.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

livelyjay said:


> The only part that worries me is the clip that the lace clamp snaps into. If anything is going to fail it's going to be that since it's thin plastic and has the pressure of the laces pushing against it.


I've never worried about anything on those boots breaking. So far so good! I will tell you if my boots were stolen I'd buy the exact same pair. They're awesome!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

buggravy said:


> The lacing system works great in avoiding pressure points, and you can really lock things down tight, but for me at least, there ends being a lot of extra lace to be stored, and I haven't found a really efficient/comfy way of doing that.


The lace from the liner I put on one side of the boot. The boot lace I put on the opposite side of the boot. That seems to work best for me to get the laces out of the way. Remember with normal boots you'll have extra length on laces also. They either hang out or they're also tucked away inside the boot. So most boots have this problem.




buggravy said:


> I do find my self having to retighten about 3 times in the first couple hours, but after that they stay tight.


I take my liner out of the boot and put it on before I stick my foot with liner in the boot. Although you pull to make the boot tight. You still have to use your fingers to tighten the top of your foot area. I can usually pull about an extra 2 inches of lace. Do that on the liner and boot and it will stay tight.




buggravy said:


> I've put a lot of pressure on the laces and plastic tabs when tightening everything down, and haven't had any problems yet, but something about the whole system just feels like it's about to give when I'm really tighening them down. Again though, no problems yet.


I think they are tested and put through a lot worse conditions that we put them through. I trust the equipment. 




buggravy said:


> I also advise trying them on and wearing them for quite a while before buying. I wore my mine for about 15 minutes before buying, and also had them heat molded. Even with that, they packed out enough to give me a little more wiggle room than I'd like.


All shoes and boots will loosen up after they get a good sweat in them. If the boot is too tight then you'll get poor circulation in your feet and they'll be uncomfortable. Too much wiggle room is no good but a little is a good thing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

livelyjay said:


> I get the same feeling with any of the new quick lace systems. You pull and pull and it always feels like something is going to break. Since you said they pack out a bit, I might go back to the board shop and try on the size 10 again. My toes were right at the end with my thicker socks and my orthotics in the boot. The pack-out might make those the perfect size. Ride said they measure nearly true to those metal measuring guides you would find at a shoe store. I'm going to measure myself and see where I stand. Anything is going to be more comfortable than my current boots, but again, the last time I rode there wasn't any pain either.


As long as your toes do NOT curl then it's ok. If your toes are at the end WITHOUT curling then they're a good fit.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

WickedWheat said:


> As long as your toes do NOT curl then it's ok. If your toes are at the end WITHOUT curling then they're a good fit.


So if my toes just touch the end I'm fine? I might head back to the shop and try on the size 10 Anthems again. I found the Haze in a size 10 online for $126 shipped. They are sold out of the 10.5. I'm going to actually measure my foot with my sock on and see how big it actually is. Ride told me they fit pretty much to the national size guide, so I should be safe after I measure my foot. My wife will be pissed if I buy them now, but hey, better to buy them now and save $50 than wait till Fall when they'll be full price.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

livelyjay said:


> So if my toes just touch the end I'm fine? I might head back to the shop and try on the size 10 Anthems again. I found the Haze in a size 10 online for $126 shipped. They are sold out of the 10.5. I'm going to actually measure my foot with my sock on and see how big it actually is. Ride told me they fit pretty much to the national size guide, so I should be safe after I measure my foot. My wife will be pissed if I buy them now, but hey, better to buy them now and save $50 than wait till Fall when they'll be full price.


I personally don't like it when they touch. Most would say my boots are a little too loose for snowboarding. But that is the way I like it. They say you want the toe to just barely touch the end of the boot. It will stretch out a little when you get a good sweat or two in them. But don't count on the the length stretching. People say the tighter your boot is the better. I don't agree cause I like circulation in my feet. 

Bottom line is make sure you can be comfortable in the boot. Don't compromise on the boot. Get what is the absolute most comfortable.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

Well the Ride boots were the most comfortable boots by far. I would say Burton was the next best. Any ways, I bought some Ride bindings on sale so snowboard funding is gone for the season. I'll check out the Ride boots next season when they come out so I can get a feel for 10 and 10.5 in the boot I want.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

My resort just closed!! lol.. but does anyone know if the blunts break easily? i've heard nothing of anyone's blunt breaking.. i heard the freestyles weren't that great past the first year though..


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

I knew I couldn't leave well enough alone. TruSnow has some pretty good sales on gear right now. Instead of buying the Ride Haze boots like I planned, I got some Ride Aspect boots for $117 shipped. They are a step up from the Haze and a few steps up from the Anthems. I measured my feet with a print out guide, traced my foot on paper and measured it, and everything showed up as a size 10. So I was able to pick up the boots at a killer price because they have them in size 10. They should get to my house by Thursday so I'll be able to try them on before the weekend. Crossing my fingers that they fit. If so then I'll be all set with new gear for next season (yeah, bought a Rome Agent last week).


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

Boots arrived today. Of course I ripped open the box and threw them on immediately. Glad I did all my research and foot measuring because size 10 is perfect for me. I can't fit my orthotic inside the liner, but I came up with another idea. I can put my orthotic between the liner and the boot. It works great.

Ride boots are the most comfortable boots I have ever put on. Their dual zone lacing system is friggen awesome and is the best solution in the business. Very very pleased with my purchase.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

Congrats on the new boots. I have to agree with you about the comfort level. It is amazing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Oh yeah, Ride customer service is awesome, just like everyone says. I adjusted my own bindings to fit my old boots. Well the new boots are .5 size smaller and have a smaller footprint, so I have to change them up again. Well, I broke a plastic lock nut when doing so, and the others are pretty weak. I immediately emailed them about the problem and not 20 minutes later I got a response saying they will be sending me new hardware in the mail. Pretty sweet if you ask me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi guys, just got the ride Haze myself and love them..

to BUGGRAVY, on the handle that you pull to tighten the outer boot, there's a screw that you can undo and get rid of the extra lace. Just make sure you allow enough to open the boot fully before cutting it.

This means you get less bunjy out of all the extra string.. 

Hope that helps..


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

Ride boots FTW! I can't wait to try out my new ones this winter.


----------

